# Problème X11 forwarding



## steiner (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde.
J'ai un petit soucis avec mon iMac et je vois vraiment pas d'où çà peut venir :s
Symptôme :
la commande ssh -XC  (-X pour aspirer l'interface graphique) renvoie ceci dans un terminal classique :

```
Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
```
Ce qui a pour effet de ne pas permettre l'interface graphique. Je ne peux pas lancer emacs sur la machine distante par exemple :

```
[xxxxx@yyyy ~]$ emacs
Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
emacs: Cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0.
Check the DISPLAY environment variable or use `-d'.
Also use the `xhost' program to verify that it is set to permit
connections from your machine.
```

Si maintenant j'effectue la même commande mais dans un terminal X11, aucun problème.
Seulement voilà je préfère mon terminal "classique"  car on peut le "customizer" (le mien est bleu transparent par exemple)... Fin bref, je voudrais pouvoir effectuer la même chose dans un terminal normal.

Autre paradoxe, sur mon macbook, je n'ai aucun soucis que ce soit avec un terminal classique ou un terminal X11 çà passe sans soucis. Pourtant je n'ai touché (il me semble) à aucun fichier de configuration de X11 ...
Les deux machines (iMac et macbook) tournent sous leopard.
J'ai tenté de réinstaller X11 sur iMac, et j'ai même réinstaller os x (avec archivage ^^). Rien n'y fait :s
Quelqu'un a une idée ? Si vous avez besoin de plus d'informations je suis là 

Merci d'avance

EDIT : je viens de trouver une piste de réponse. En fait si X11 est lancé, je peux lancer la commande dans un terminal normal et çà passe. Le "truc" c'est que sur le macbook la commande ssh -XC lance automatiquement X11 et pas sur iMac mais pourquoi


----------



## steiner (21 Février 2008)

Problème résolu.


----------

